# Orchestral Template Geek



## Freudon33 (Apr 12, 2021)

Hello everybody
I'm Dominique and i'm french so please be indulgent with my bad english.
I have been making music as non-professionnal for a few years now.(but i still hope to make music full time)
I was previously in Pro Tools and I am now in Cubase 11 Pro with a huge Template.
all my tracks are instrument tracks off with separate articulations and keyswitch tracks with corresponding expression maps
I love orchestral and film music.
I own a lot of banks Spitfire Audio , Eastwest and the Native Komplete etc...
and I recently acquired the SHERLOCK plugin from 14bitMidi with a touch screen


----------

